# Ask about permanent card in Germany



## xusirius (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello,
I am living in Poland with Permanent resident card. I know i can free movement in EU countries. My husband is Eu citizen (Polish) . We are have plan moving to German because he will get a job over there. 
How can i apply for resident card in Germany ? and what kind of condition i need for it? Thank you


----------

